# Vicar Of Dibly



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

The litlun has been allowed to stay up and watch (we are such good parents







)

Hugo to Alice "just think this time next week you could be a film star"

Alice "fantastic, I wonder which one"


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

pg tips said:


> The litlun has been allowed to stay up and watch (we are such good parents
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hope you let the Litlun stay on to watch Al Murray. Wonderful.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

al murray was funny,,,,great to see a more "mainstream" comidian on th box, instead of that alternativr bolox


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2007)

Al Murray loved it ,got to see him live ,pissed myself laughing well nearly


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

Has anyone been watching that new 'Dave' channel on freeview? wall-to-wall Ray Mears, Top Gear, Bottom and Alan Partridge - there's been little elso on in our house since we got it!


----------



## johnbrigade (Oct 15, 2007)

Dave is rebranded UKTV G2, which always had something watchable on it anyway.

I find the idea of "Dave +1" quite funny, but I don't really know why!


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2007)

Dave +1

Sounds like a wedding or party invitation









Cheers

Lee


----------

